# FreeBSD BPI-R1



## peten (Oct 8, 2017)

Hello, *I* have error after compiling image for BPI-R1, *I* want use internal 4 port switch, and use it all, but then *I* burn .img file to SD card and run, *I* have error ''kernel panic" when loading Dummynet, why this error happens, thanks.


----------



## Phishfry (Oct 8, 2017)

I don't think R1 is supported. We have only BPi M1 official images and M3 support on crochet. There may be files in source to build M2 as well.


----------

